# Brother MFC 7420 Papiereinzug defekt



## Grauerelch (26. April 2010)

Hallo,
mein Mufug (Multifunktionsgerät) hat bezüglich des Papiereinzugs Beschwerden.
Beim Versuch des Einzugs gibt es stark knackende Geräusche und es wird kein Blatt eingezogen.
Der Druckauftrag bricht mit Fehlermeldung ab.

Augenscheinlich gibt es an den Antriebszahnrädern ein Problem.
 Kennt jemand Abhilfe?

Danke für einen Tipp.


----------



## Dr Dau (27. April 2010)

Hallo!

Wenn ich mir bei Ciao das Alter der Erfahrungsberichte so ansehe, dann dürfte das Gerät vermutlich schon über 3 Jahre alt sein.
Wenn dem so ist, dann ist die 3-jährige Herstellergarantie (nicht zu verwechseln mit der 2-jährigen Gewährleistungsfrist der Händler) bereits abgelaufen.
Dann hast Du eigentlich nur 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. kostenpflichtig reparieren lassen (wenn es denn noch Ersatzteile gibt).
2. selbst reparieren (evtl. irgendwo ein Altgerät als Teilespender auftreiben), möglicherweise ist aber auch nur irgendwas lose.
Ein Blick in Innere (wenn die Herstellergarantie eh abgelaufen ist) könnte also nicht schaden.
3. auf dem Elektronikschrott entsorgen.

Wenn es irgendwo am knacken ist, dann macht es auch keinen Sinn es immer wieder zu probieren.
Ganz im gegenteil, evtl. machst Du Dir damit sogar noch mehr kaputt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## SveNoR (20. Mai 2010)

Guten abend ist es wirklich ein knacken oder könnte es auch die Einzugsrolle sein die das Papier nicht zu fassen bekommt? 
Im 2. Fall 
- Lappen + Reiniger (für z.B. Plastik ).
- Einzugsrolle sorgfältig Reinigen
-Testen   wirkt Wunder ich kenne mich aus  schick mir mal ne PN ob es Funktioniert hat


----------

